# New Para-Ordnance is here!



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,

It's been over 20 years since I've had a 1911 of my own, and although I didn't really have the need for one, I decided to get one of the Limited-Edition (so they say) LTC's from Bud's. It arrived earlier this week, along with the new S&W pictured below. I only had time to put 50 rounds through it, but it functioned just fine. I intend to put up a detailed range report once I shoot it a bit more.

Initial impressions as to fit and finish are very good, but one thing I came to dislike almost immediately are the shallow rear slide serrations. Not much in the traction department. More later...

PhilR.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Is it a single or double stack, single or double action?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

oldscot3 said:


> Is it a single or double stack, single or double action?


It is from their "LTC" line, which are single-stacks that come in both alloy and steel frame.

Their double-actions have a slim trigger that looks a lot like that found on a revolver, and have open space between the back of the trigger blade and the frame. The SA's, like mine, have the normal 1911-style trigger.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well you sure jumped in with both feet. Fine looking twosome you got there. Good luck with them and we'll be looking for the range report on both.


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Para LTC that is a model which is no longer in the catalog; its a double-stack single-action with a two tone green and black finish. I'm very pleased with it so far, I've run about 150 rounds through it so far, all of it Mag Tech ball except for just a few rounds of Winchester SXT. Very accurate, no hitches so far. If that continues to hold true it will become my primary carry weapon.


Why didn't I just pay attention to the picture before I aked, or did you post the pic on an edit?


----------

